# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Semifinal #2): Caruso vs Bjorling



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Enrico Caruso, Italy, 1873-1921 (defeated Tucker 15-5, Di Stefano 21-1)






Jussi Bjorling, Sweden, 1911-1960 (defeated Alagna 18-6, Lauri-Volpi 12-10)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Two of my favorite singers, giving two of the best renditions this aria could ever have, and you want me to choose?

OK, I choose Caruso, and not because Bjorling isn't perfectly beautiful and virtually beyond criticism. Caruso, here as so often elsewhere, gives us something that makes perfection a secondary consideration. His combination of a miraculous instrument (God's own diapason), a superb technique, intelligent musicianship, emotional generosity, and a quality of spontaneity that always makes music - whether it's a "simple" song or an operatic scena - sound as if he's creating it on the spot, is and always will be unique. 

Bjorling fills me with love. Caruso fills me with wonder and awe.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This one was much easier for me than most. I have taken to not looking at the videos but rather closing my eyes and letting my belly be the big decider.
There was no question as to which one touched my heart. Jussi's sounded so melancholy and sweet it just pulled me right in.
I think I kept picturing Enrico glancing at that wax spinning and worrying he might not have enough time to finish the aria.
Bjorling it is.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I note an uncharacteristic flutter in Caruso’s tone, what is that? I choose Caruso, ‘cause I like his voice better. Not that Björling is chopped liver.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I agree with Wooduck here; this one is the hardest choice yet. I found Björling's voice more beautiful here, but Caruso's was just a bit better. His contrast between legato and staccato (just incredible phrasing) and intelligent use of rubato at all the right places make him, for me, that much better.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

In agreement with previous posters, this is tough. I found Björling more expressive, more emotive. Caruso may be technically the better of the two, but Björling wins it for me on his expression of the emotion in this aria.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh dear. How can I choose one over the other? In the words of John Gay, 

"How happy could I be with either, Were t'other dear charmer away!"

Both are wonderful singers; both wonderful in this aria. I'm going with my heart and voting Bjoerling but on another day I might well have voted Caruso.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Tough choice between two immortals - I ended up choosing Caruso; Bjoerling sings beautifully, but he's working a lot harder with a smaller voice.

I do wish, though, that both hadn't bellowed that final B flat...


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Technically, Caruso, but it comes with slight tone flutter, I do not think it's the recording.

On the other hand, I actually find Bjorling's performance less interesting and on the monotonous side towards the end. Funnily enough, I guess I'm in the minority here once more.

So I voted for Caruso.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Tough choice between two immortals - I ended up choosing Caruso; Bjoerling sings beautifully, but he's working a lot harder with a smaller voice.
> 
> I do wish, though, that both hadn't bellowed that final B flat...


Your definition of bellow is quite different from mine!


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Oh dear. How can I choose one over the other? In the words of John Gay,
> 
> "How happy could I be with either, Were t'other dear charmer away!"
> 
> Both are wonderful singers; both wonderful in this aria. I'm going with my heart and *voting Bjoerling* but on another day I might well have voted Caruso.


I made the same, despite Enrico faces very little competition as a tenor. (he is maybe the best in history) Jussi (and family) are very beloved to me and neighbors. Another day I will go for Enrico. (his win against Alfredo - I didn't vote there - surprised me. I never expected so emphatic victory.)


----------

